# What is the process of selling to a retailer?



## static09 (Jan 21, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could help me to better understand the process of selling to a retailer? If I have a t-shirt company, and I contact a retail store or online retailer hoping that they will buy my t-shirts, what happens next?

If they are interested, are they going to need a physical sample of a shirt, can they just look at the images on my website? After that, if they agree to order say 200 shirts, will I have to pay the manufacturing expenses up front, and then they pay me later?

I'm on a tight budget, but I have shirt designs that are ready to be printed. I don't want to have to print a bunch of shirts in advance, and then try to sell them to retailers. I would like to have them order from me, then take the money and get them printed. Is that a possibility? Thanks in advance.


----------



## werdizthaword (May 13, 2008)

not sure...but i think you need to find someone that distributes....i know you can find one at the magic event


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If they are interested, are they going to need a physical sample of a shirt, can they just look at the images on my website?


Some may want to see the actual quality of your t-shirts before they decide to purchase.

Some may be OK with just seeing your website (depending on how detailed the site is)



> After that, if they agree to order say 200 shirts, will I have to pay the manufacturing expenses up front, and then they pay me later?


Yes, you would need to pay to get the t-shirts printed up and they would pay you after delivery.

You can find a LOT more information/tips/resources about selling to retailers here. It's worth the read: retailers related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Waiting 4 answer too.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

It really depends on the retailer. Some will buy from seeing the pictures on your website and others will want to see samples first. Maybe you can print out a few samples of your designs in case the retailer wants them and then when they order you can print the rest. Keep in mind that some retailers might only order 10 shirts or so and others more, so you want to make sure that you have enough in stock. You should also clearly state to the retailer how long it will take to ship from the time they place their order.

Good luck!


----------

